
Autodesk to acquire PlanGrid - johnny313
https://blog.plangrid.com/2018/11/autodesk-acquisition/
======
samstave
mea culpa: I was a naysayer to plangrid when they first started out... I had
done a LOT of project build, consulting blah blah blah...

I was negative on the device requirement. Which was extraordinarily foolish on
my part given what I was doing at the time (attempting to convince medical
that iOS was the future)

GOOD for them.

Nothing sucks more sweetly than being proven wrong in your "space"...

I have used Autodesk products for my entire adult life... I will be connected
to them until I die.

